# which dovetail jig



## KeithS (6 Dec 2009)

Hi all
As mentioned in another post I need to make a few 400mm square boxes using 28mm thick timber with through dovetails, the only jigs I can find 
that will handle this thickness of timber is Leigh D4R, festool v600or the 
woodrat. Variably spaced dovetails is not important, are there any other dovetail jigs out there that can handle 28 mm or more.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## KeithS (6 Dec 2009)

Hi
Just came across this jig DEWALT DE6212 MULTI FUNCTIONAL DOVETAIL JIG
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/site/froogle/sn/DEWDE6212
Does anyone have any experience with it.


----------



## johnf (6 Dec 2009)

The leigh D4r is the way to go a bit pricey but easy to use once set up


----------



## blackemmons (9 Dec 2009)

I don't know if this is available to you but I would buy it again in a heart beat. http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread. ... t=dovetail

My thoughts are in #13.

Jim


----------



## moz (11 Dec 2009)

Hi Jim,

Your link has been 'spamulated' but, correct me if I'm wrong, you are recommending the Akeda jig. http://www.akeda.com AFAIK this is re-badged and sold in the UK by Trend http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/en/UK/pro ... 00mm_.html though it looks like it can be ordered from the US from Akeda. It seems an interesting take on a dovetail jig. 

John


----------



## blackemmons (11 Dec 2009)

moz":1v7wfgzb said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Your link has been 'spamulated' but, correct me if I'm wrong, you are recommending the Akeda jig. http://www.akeda.com AFAIK this is re-badged and sold in the UK by Trend http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/en/UK/pro ... 00mm_.html though it looks like it can be ordered from the US from Akeda. It seems an interesting take on a dovetail jig.
> 
> John



That looks like it John.

Here are my comments in that thread:

_I purchased a PC 4212 from Woodcraft and after six month of frustration I sold it. I realize many have had great results with this jig but I just couldn't get it to work for me. I'm sure much of it was operator error.

I then went back into two months of the research mode and decided it was going to be a Leigh or an Akeda. I watched live demo's on the Leigh and video's of the Akeda and Leigh. They were both close in my mind but, for me there was still too much room for operator error with the Leigh so I choose the Akeda. I used the KISS theory.

Dovetails are some thing I would not be doing every day and I didn't want a steep learning curve everything I got it back out. It's so easy, "Even a caveman could do it".

The Akeda has done everything I expected of it. My first through dovetails were cut within an hour after I opened the box. And....they were perfect. Tight with no gaps. That one hour includes milling the material and reading the manual.

I have since many, many boxes, Marc Spagnoulo's clocks and other project and have not have to waste a single piece of material. Sounds like a fairy tale but it true.

I'm sure it's not the jig for everyone but it works wonderful for me. The only real drawback was the price, but I got over that with my first dovetail.

I use blue tape on the back side of the material and have only had one minor tearout. I have used hard and soft maple, black walnut, oak and purpleheart.

If you want to see a couple of pics, e-mail me. I don't know how to get them up here. I'm too old to learn too many new things at once.

Here are some of the reviews that sold me, especially the one here http://www.akeda.com/reviews.web.html by a guy named Charlie B. He writes on a number of forums and is a guy who says what he thinks. Some others are: http://www.woodshopdemos.com/aked-1.htm, http://www.inthewoodshop.org/reviews/akeda.shtml#b

Some of the reviews are for the 16" version. I have the 24" version. I bought it because I can set it up for pins at one end and tails at the other if the material is less than 12" wide. I use two routers.

Oh.........and did I mention dust/chip collection. Virtually nothing on the floor or in the air.

I also called Akeda in Canada at 877 387 6544. The guy that invented the thing, Kevan, answered the phone and spend all the time I wanted with no sales pressure. I purchased mine from http://www.thejigstore.com/index.php. Nice folks also._

They were posted at sawmillcreek.org. If you do an "Akeda" search you will find it and other postings on this jig. The folks that have it really like it. I am one of them.

I started out to purchase the Leigh but that thing has such a steep learning curve and won't do any more of what I want to do than my Akeda but I would have to spend so much time relearning the thing everytime I got it out. The real advantages I feel with the Akeda are:

Ease of use

Accuracy every time

Exact repeatability

Durability

Great dust/chip collection built into the jig

If there is a disadvantage, it would be the cost. But, good stuff cost money. It was well worth it to me to get something I don't have to swear at everytime I use it.

Kevan was a design engineer for Leigh before he went on his own. If you go to the Akeda site, read the review by a Charlie B. This guy is really an independent and says what he thinks. I have read his reviews of other products on different sites.

If you have any other questions you can e-mail me at blackemmons<at>yahoo.com

Jim


----------



## jasonB (11 Dec 2009)

Don't think the Akeda will do what the OP wants as he needs to do through dovetails in 28mm stock, back to the Leigh :wink: 

Jason


----------



## blackemmons (11 Dec 2009)

jasonB":ci8mqyw6 said:


> Don't think the Akeda will do what the OP wants as he needs to do through dovetails in 28mm stock, back to the Leigh :wink:
> 
> Jason



You are correct. I missed that. He would have to reduce the stock 2.6mm.

Those are going to be some heavy duty boxes.

Jim


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Dec 2009)

Do them on the bandsaw.  
S


----------



## sometimewoodworker (12 Dec 2009)

moz":iylqh721 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Your link has been 'spamulated' but, correct me if I'm wrong, you are recommending the Akeda jig. http://www.akeda.com AFAIK this is re-badged and sold in the UK by Trend http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/en/UK/pro ... 00mm_.html though it looks like it can be ordered from the US from Akeda. It seems an interesting take on a dovetail jig.
> 
> John



FWIW though Akeda make the Trend jig it is not the same as the Trend uses metric spacing and the Trend jig is NAINA.


----------

